# knife block bodum style at home



## trampsauce (Jan 11, 2013)

Would you put a good knife in here??

http://www.bodum.com/us/en-us/shop/detail/11089-01/?showsize=false&navid=291

Thanks! Looking to protect my first good knife. I no longer want a magnet in my current kitchen. Just a little worried that the plastics sticks could hurt the knife. Any thoughts or suggestions would be great!

tramp


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My opinion? Stick with the magnets!

Whether in a pro kitchen or home, that looks like a sanitation disaster!


----------



## wendy riddel (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have four of these types of knife blocks and I love them.

I want another four but at over $100 each I have to make haste slowly.

I use them because they don't dull my knife blades and I can colour code them so they are used for clean knives and dirty knives.

I have both Bodum and ScanPan sets.

The Green ones are for my clean knives and the red/Orange ones are for my dirty knives.

The finger like knife holders can be simply dropped out by tipping the blocks upside down and washing them either in the sink or dishwasher, which I do each evening when I do my dishes.

The clean knife block gets a daily hot water rinse but the dirty blocks get a through clean with hot soapy water and the block itself put put through the dishwasher along with the interior filling. Along with my cutting boards.

Try doing that with a wooden knife block, but I do use lemon juice and soapy water on my chopping boards.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like the idea of these, but every incarnation I've seen has been too small and won't hold a 10" blade properly.

Sanitation shouldn't be an issue as you should only be putting clean knives back in them really. But as noted, most are removable and dishwasher safe.


----------

